# Weight chart accurate?



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi All

I was just wondering if anyone has found the weight chart to be accurate for their chi's when they grew to their adult sizes? Daisy is off the chart and Remy only just on... It reckons that Daisy will be around 6-7lbs and Remy around 5-6lbs... Poor Mil is only 4-5lbs so they are going to be bigger than she is...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The chart is usually off about 1 lb. So if the pup charts at 4 lbs., it's likely they'll end up 5 lbs. And that is for unaltered pups. Altering them usually brings on about another 1/2 lb. or so. A more accurate way to chart them is double their 12 week old weight, and add 1 lb.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, both of mine followed the chart to a T, but I know this isnt typical ;-)


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

My experience was exactly like T's -- one pound over the charted weight.


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

If thats the case then mine are going to be bigger than their parents... Their mums were both around 7lb and their dads around 4-5lbs...


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

TLI said:


> The chart is usually off about 1 lb. So if the pup charts at 4 lbs., it's likely they'll end up 5 lbs. And that is for unaltered pups. Altering them usually brings on about another 1/2 lb. or so. *A more accurate way to chart them is double their 12 week old weight, and add 1 lb.*


Well that hasn't been accurate at all for Jazz. Her 12 week weight was l.6 lbs. At 4 months (her last check) she was 2.13, so she's already doubled her weight and she's still got a fair bit of growing to do yet. 

If I go by the weight chart, then based on her 12 week weight, she's going to be a 3 1/2 lb adult. I can't see that, either, as she was less than a pound away from that at her 4 month check and I'm quite sure she's going to gain more than that between now and maturity. 

If I use Tango as an example, who I rescued at 7 months, he was 2.4 lbs when I got him, and his adult weight is 3.9 lbs. So from 7 months to adulthood he gained over a pound

The weight chart, and the 12 week x 2 method are just guides, and they can't be relied on as any kind of guarantee of final weight. All that these tools tell me, personally, is that I'm unlikely to end up with a 10 lb chihuahua in Jazz lol!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tink said:


> Well that hasn't been accurate at all for Jazz. Her 12 week weight was l.6 lbs. At 4 months (her last check) she was 2.13, so she's already doubled her weight and she's still got a fair bit of growing to do yet.
> 
> If I go by the weight chart, then based on her 12 week weight, she's going to be a 3 1/2 lb adult. I can't see that, either, as she was less than a pound away from that at her 4 month check and I'm quite sure she's going to gain more than that between now and maturity.
> 
> ...


If you go by the double 12 week weight and add 1 lb. for Jazz that would put her at 4.2 lbs. mature. But you're right, chances are she'll mature out about 5/6 lbs. The charts and the other guides are just something to "try" to get you close. They rarely ever work out. For my 3 older ones, they matured out 1 lb. over their charted weight. But certainly for a larger Chi, it can be more than 1 lb. 

For Tango, gaining almost 1.5 lbs. after 7 months is about average. After 7 months old you'll usually get about 1 lb. out of them. I usually always tell people that it's best to wait until they are 6 months old before trying to get an accurate adult weight. Reason being is that some of them can really hit some growth spurts. And other's might come to stand still after that age.

Personally, I don't really use any of the weight guides. I think they are more frustrating to new Chi owners than anything. They rarely ever work. Chances are, these days, the average standard size Chi will mature out at 5/6 lbs.


----------

